# Thanks to Bone Daddy & mnstrmum



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks guys for taking the time out from the game to show me and My wife your Haunt. 

How did you guys do for TOTs ?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm sorry I never made it over there. I was just soo busy and then sooo tired from setting up that I couldn't muster up the energy to go. Must... sleep... now...


----------



## Bone Daddy (Sep 6, 2005)

awesome, and everything worked without a hitch, we are getting pictures together and will post soon.


----------



## Bone Daddy (Sep 6, 2005)

Thas ok, know the feeling, I wanted to see yours but too busy with set-up etc.


----------

